# Wound cpt code?



## rosetie (Mar 11, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew if there was a code for wound irrigation? One of the doctors cleaned out a wound with saline and I wasn't sure if you can only bill an e/m or if there's an additional procedure code that could be billed with the e/m. Thanks.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 11, 2009)

*E/M*

There is no code for this simple irrigation with saline. If you physician performed a wound repair you can code that. Otherwise, it's just part of the E/M.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

